# Study VISA from Visitors VISA



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey guys

Can a primary school child change from a Visitors VISA to a Study VISA from within S.A.? Anyone who has a similar experience?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Was there a condition on the original visitors visa to allow for study? If so, then you can apply from within SA. But if it's a standard visitor / tourist visa, then no, apply in home country.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes they can change easily to study permit.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

how u can change visit to study?now i think its changed u can not apply for anything if u r on visit visa


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I asked VFS and they said its possible. I will be scheduling an appointment soon and in a few weeks time (and a few thousands later) I will know exactly.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

jollem said:


> I asked VFS and they said its possible. I will be scheduling an appointment soon and in a few weeks time (and a few thousands later) I will know exactly.


this is the email vfs send me after asking them about that;;Please note that according to the New Immigration Regulations applicants cannot change from Visitor’s visa to any other permit in the country, the first application must be submitted through the South African High Commission in your country of origin.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

jollem said:


> I asked VFS and they said its possible. I will be scheduling an appointment soon and in a few weeks time (and a few thousands later) I will know exactly.


VFS are not permitted by law to offer Immigration advise.Contact immigration lawyer or home affairs to be guided accordingly.Numerous applicants have been given misleading advise by vfs resulting in waste of money and time when application is rejected.


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

You cannot change a Visitors VISA to a Study VISA within S.A.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

It turns out you can change from a visitors visa to a study VISA within SA. I have just collected the study visa today and the whole process took just under 2 weeks.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats Jollem.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

jollem said:


> It turns out you can change from a visitors visa to a study VISA within SA. I have just collected the study visa today and the whole process took just under 2 weeks.


since when man as far as i know now u cant change ur status?if it so then visitors can also apply relative permit within sa?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello Every one

if one has a child born in SA, acquired their birth certificate and passport from Home country. Can the parent apply for a child's study visa in SA or they have to apply in the home country?

Asking for a friend. 

thank you


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If the child has never left SA then you can apply from within SA. Also if the child has someother type of visa e.g Visitors visa then you can also apply from within SA.

The only problem would be if the child has once left SA and comes back now as a visitor (with days given to be in the country). I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

If a child is on a long term visitor’s visa then yes he or she can change conditions within South Africa


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> If the child has never left SA then you can apply from within SA. Also if the child has someother type of visa e.g Visitors visa then you can also apply from within SA.
> 
> The only problem would be if the child has once left SA and comes back now as a visitor (with days given to be in the country). I hope this makes sense.


he has never left South africa and currently holds a South African Unabridged Birth certificate (handwritten) from Home Affairs as a form of identification


----------



## yemmyshow (Oct 31, 2018)

*Re: Study Visa*



jollem said:


> It turns out you can change from a visitors visa to a study VISA within SA. I have just collected the study visa today and the whole process took just under 2 weeks.


Hi Jollem, 

Kindly assist with the process as I am in a similar position. My child just got a provisional admission and all letters have been given to me from his school. I'm more concerned about the right medical cover to use for him in SA as I heard that it's a factor as well since Home Affairs reject on grounds of medical cover not in line with council of medical scheme and all sort. 

kindly assist by sharing tips on how you went by the process on your end.

Thanks.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you have the letters from the school then you must be OK. I suggest you apply as soon as possible (immediately if you can).

Which medical aid is your child on? Mine was on Discovery. I just attached the medical aid certificate which showed my child as a beneficiary.

I will be also applying a study visa for my other child next week so we are pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

yemmyshow said:


> Hi Jollem,
> 
> Kindly assist with the process as I am in a similar position. My child just got a provisional admission and all letters have been given to me from his school. I'm more concerned about the right medical cover to use for him in SA as I heard that it's a factor as well since Home Affairs reject on grounds of medical cover not in line with council of medical scheme and all sort.
> 
> ...


hi 

he is another option to consider. 

my Niece in grade 5 uses this 

INGWE HEALTH - Momentum Health - Home


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> If you have the letters from the school then you must be OK. I suggest you apply as soon as possible (immediately if you can).
> 
> Which medical aid is your child on? Mine was on Discovery. I just attached the medical aid certificate which showed my child as a beneficiary.
> 
> I will be also applying a study visa for my other child next week so we are pretty much in the same boat.


Hi Jollem 

May you please list all requirements for a study permit for a grade 1 child.. 


thank you


----------

